
DoD launches winner-take-all multibillion-dollar cloud-computing bidding - killjoywashere
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/the-switch/wp/2018/03/07/pentagon-kicks-off-a-winner-take-all-among-tech-companies-for-multi-billion-dollar-cloud-computing-contract/
======
killjoywashere
You can bet this will go to Amazon or a shell company for Amazon. Literally
everyone internal with whom I talk about using one of other clouds just asks
me why I don't use AWS. It's like they haven't even heard of Microsoft, and
they are unaware that Google has cloud services. There is no discussion
internally. It's AWS or GTFO. If it's not AWS, it will be a shell company
owned by the cousin of a well-connected Washington insider, layering some
horseshit contracting shim between them and AWS bare metal.

